# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [ylyco] Prsentation de Ylyco

## ylyco

Bonjour,

cela fait quelques temps que je consulte le forum pour diverses raisons (Hard, Soft, Dev), et jusqu' prsent je n'avais pas besoin de poster de message car je trouvais toujours une solution.

Je suis dveloppeur non professionnel (mme si mes tudes, il y a 20 ans de cela m'orientaient vers cela, j'ai un BTS Informatique Industrielle), et developpe (plutt orient Web ces dernires annes) de temps en temps pour ne pas trop perdre la main...

Mais voil, ce qui devait arriver est arriv:
je ne trouve pas de rponse  mes questions sur le dveloppement en C++ avec la librairie wxWidgets... ou prcisment comment transposer les codes entre Linux et Windows.

Je poste donc ma problmatique dans la partie Bibliotheques --> wxWidgets

Bonne continuation  tous  :;):

----------


## vpourchet

salut et bienvenue a toi, j'ose esprer que tu trouvera les rponses a tes questions  ::ccool::

----------

